# sound-hardware



## El_Schubi (9. Januar 2003)

hoi hoi,
ich mache mir zur zeit gendaken über eine aufrüstung meiner soundhardware...
ich verwende cubase sx, allerdings bisher nur im stereobetrieb. 
ich möchte nun allerdings in die surroundmischung einsteigen(hardwaremäßig). 
in cubase sx ist ja eine surroundpositionierung der einzelnen kanäle möglich. ist mit cubase sx auch eine thx-mischung möglich, oder ist zwischen der normalen 5.1 dolby digital und thx-mischung kein wesentlicher unterschied (es ist irgendwie immer so schwierig das im internet rauszufinden  )?
ich interessiere mich evt. für das Canton THX S-10 Dolby Surround System (ja, ich weiß was das kostet). natürlich verlangt ein slches system einen geeigneten verstärker und auch eine gute soundkarte, die diese formate unterstützt. vielleicht hat sich hier ja schonmal jemand die mühe gemacht und im internet sache dazu zusammengesucht, oder verfüt über ein solches/ähnliches system.
vielleicht kann mir jemand dazu einen versärker und eine soundkarte empfehlen, die einem solches lautsprechersystem gerecht wird.
ich weiß allerdings noch nicht, ob ich wirklich so viel geld ausgeben möchte und mir zunächst mal nur ein kleineres dolby digital system von canton zulege. vielleicht kennt jemand auch zu einem solchem system eine geeignete soundkarte.

mfg el_schubi


----------



## BubiBohnensack (10. Januar 2003)

* THX ist kein Soundformat wie DolbyDigital oder DolbySurround! *
THX ist einfach nur ein Label, welches Geräte besitzen, die bestimmte Anforderungen der LucasFilm Company beherschen.
Dazu gehören Pegelfestigkeit sowie Klirrfaktor, Impulsleistung und viele andere Dinge - du kannst das Logo quasi als Qualitätsgutachten ansehen.
* Es gibt 2 THX-Logos: *
THX-Select: Für den günstigen Homebereich
THX-Ultra:  Volle Qualität, höchste Anforderungen

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht genau angeschaut, wie teuer das CantonSet ist, aber mein Vater ist ein Audiofreak und ich denke wenn das in etwa die gleiche Preislage ist, kann ich dir was empfehlen.

Geeigenete Soundkarten kenne ich keine "Normalen". Da solltest du in einen Musikladen gehen der auch Hardware führt und dich beraten lassen.

/edit: Ich sehe gerade den Preis - es wird dir wohl kaum etwas bringen, wenn ich dir eine Vor-EndstufenKombi für den doppelten Preis des Sets empfehle...

Ich empfehle dir übrigens in dem Preisbereich dieses Set 
Grund ist einfach der, dass Teufel die definitiv anerkannt besten Surroundsets herstellt, die man kaufen kann, und dabei noch sehr günstig ist.
Einziger Nachteil ist der, dass reine Stereomusik nicht so fein differenziert klingt, sondern eher kinobetont mächtig.
Bevor du dir so ein System aber kaufst, solltest du wirklich überlegen, ob du es deinen Nachbarn zumuten kannst. Die Basswellen sind einfach unbeschreibbar und übertreiben sollte man es auch nicht, denn das System incl. guten Verstärker lässt dir locker in einem 50qm Raum die Fenster platzen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. Januar 2003)

Hi,

falls du wirklich professionell produzieren möchtest rate ich dir dringend von Consumer-Lautsprechern ab. Wichtig ist eine sehr präzise und transparente Abhörsituation. Alle Consumergeräte haben einen deutlich übertriebenen Bassbereich, viel zu viel Volumen, als dass du den Klang und die Mischungsverhältnisse wirklich sauber beurteilen könntest.

Allererste Wahl im Profibereich sind Aktivmonitore von Genelec.

Bei einer Raumgröße bis 75m² empfiehlt sich folgende Konfiguration:

5x Genelec 1029A - Center, Front(L/R), Rear(L/R) - 2-Wege 40 Watt
1x Genelec 7060A - Subwoofer - 120W

Wie bereits oben geschrieben sind diese Monitore aktiv, benötigen also keinen separaten Verstärker. Angesteuert werden die Monitore symmetrisch über XLR-Kabel. Wenn du asymmetrisch auf die monitore gehst hast du rund 6dB Pegelverlust, was du aber locker aufholen kannst. Musst dann nur mit Netzbrummschleifen aufpassen.

Kosten:
Alles zusammen leider rund 3.300 Euro Neupreis, aber absolute Studioreferenz. Es gibt nichts besseres.  

Als Soundkarte empfehle ich dir eine, die sowohl symmetrische Ausgänge, als auch digitale Schnittstellen hat. Interessant ist da evtl. die Hoontech DSP24 MK II, die du kaskadieren kannst. Für eine symmetrische Surround-Wiedergabe brauchst du 2 dieser Karten, was zusammen rund 540 Euro kostet, 2 PCI-Steckplätze + 2 Leerslots werden benötigt. Die Qualität ist absolut exzellent.

Wenn das zu teuer ist, dann bleibt nur die Alternative, unsymmetrisch auf die Abhöre zu gehen. Da finde ich persönlich die Terratec DMX 6fire 24/96 sehr gut. Preis: rund 230-250 Euro

Den digitalen 5.1-Downmix machst du ja eh mit der Software, deshalb sind Hardware-5.1-Encoder wohl nicht nötig. Zum Abhören reicht ja das Kanalrouting in Cubase, denke ich mal.

Falls du Fragen hast, nur zu.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## BubiBohnensack (11. Januar 2003)

> aber absolute Studioreferenz



Ich dachte eigentlich eine B&W Nautilus 801 sei noch ein paar Klassen höher...(5 + Sub natürlich)


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von BubiBohnensack _
> *Ich dachte eigentlich eine B&W Nautilus 801 sei noch ein paar Klassen höher...(5 + Sub natürlich) *



Jau, oder ein 5.1-Set von K&H für 8.000 Euro *lol*

Nee, aber mal im Ernst. Genelec wird SEHR häufig in Studios eingesetzt und die Toningenieure, die ich kenne, sehen auch keinen Grund mehr, unbedingt Geld bei Klein & Hummel zu lassen. Mal abgesehen von den wirklich großen Studiomonitoren. Die sind aber einfach intergalaktisch teuer.

Ich fürchte sowieso, dass auch schon die o.g. Genelec zu teuer sein werden. Wenn Schubi mal ein Maximalbudget angibt, dann kann man evtl. was Passendes zusammenstellen.

Gruß
lightbox


----------



## El_Schubi (11. Januar 2003)

thx für eure antworten zunächst.

dann wegen der lautstärke: das ist kein problem ich werkle in einem haus, das allein auf einem grundstück steht, also nachbarn gibts schon, aber die sind schon ein paar meter weg  , von daher kein problem, denn erstens ist es ein kellerraum und alle wände 20 zoll  

die info, die ihr mir bisher gegeben habt ist schonmal super, hilft mir sehr weiter! thx nochmal  

und was das budget angeht: ich bin gerade in einer vorüberlegungsphase, das heißt mich quälen fragen wie: ob überhaupt, was ungefähr, etc., aber generell, das preisleistungsverhältnis muß stimmen, und spätestens bei 5000€ muß schluß sein! 
die anschaffung steht auch erst irgendwann im ersten halbjahr 2003 an, also fix is noch nichts, und bei einer derartigen aufrüstung, kann man sich ruhig zeit lassen 

mfg el


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. Januar 2003)

> _Original geschrieben von El_Schubi _
> *... , und bei einer derartigen aufrüstung, kann man sich ruhig zeit lassen
> 
> mfg el *



Gute Einstellung. 5.000 Schleifen sind schon was, da darf man ruhig etwas überlegen. 

Wenn du tatsächlich richtig einsteigen willst, dann kauf dir wirklich Studiomonitore und keine HiFi-Lautsprecher zum Mischen. Die hören sich dann nicht ganz so massiv und fett an, aber dafür kannst du sauber damit arbeiten und das Ergebnis wird dich dann im schicken Wohnzimmer mit Bombast-Anlage wegblasen.  

Wünsch deinem Trommelfell viel Spaß
lightbox


----------



## BubiBohnensack (11. Januar 2003)

> Studiomonitore und keine HiFi-Lautsprecher zum Mischen.


Mit den Dingern kannst du zwar prima abmischen mixen usw. aber du hast nicht den gleichen Hörgenuss beim Filmschauen wie bei einem Teufel HomeCinemaSystem.
Wenn man die Monitore z.B. in Kinos aufhängen würde, ginge dort niemand mehr hin. Sie klingen absolut sauber und analytisch aber wenn du Kino schaust, möchtest du bei JurassicPark auch dein Hose vibrieren spüren und die Schalldruckwellen auf der Haut bei HdR1.
Das machen die Studiomonitore in der Form nicht.
Monitore sind Arbeitstiere, die normalen Lautsprecher sind Geräte zum maximalen Musik und Kinogenuss.

Du musst halt Prioritäten setzen.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (11. Januar 2003)

Jupp, d'accord.

Da sollte schon noch ne richtige Wuchtbrumme für den Filmgenuss her. Aber so ein Mittelding für beide Zwecke is auch nischt.


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. Januar 2003)

> Aber so ein Mittelding für beide Zwecke is auch nischt.


 Jedenfalls nicht in der Preisklasse.

Ich habe gerade gelesen, dass die SkywalkerStudios sowie die AbbeyRoadStudios mit Bowers&Wilkins 802 (5x) und zwei Subwoofern arbeiten.
Anerkanntermaßen ist die 802 auch einer der besten Lautsprecher für Musik aber da kostet ein Stereopaar schon soviel wie dein Budget.
Also nur als Beispiel, dass man für mehr Geld auch beides zusammenführen kann.


----------



## Martin Schaefer (14. Januar 2003)

... haben will  *sabber*


----------



## BubiBohnensack (14. Januar 2003)

*habentut* ;-)


----------

